# PIURA - JULIO 2008 - AIRES PATRIOS



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

BUENO POR AHI ME PROPUSIERON HACER UN THREAD, AQUI VA...

Una imagen de un CC en Miraflores, antes quedaba una antigua discoteca llama Tony's, ahora Queens.










Centro de Piura, Banco de Credito con un avance en lo que parece la renovacion de los vidrios.










Tiendas Efe en Av Grau










Una vieja casona en la misma avenida










Seguimos en la misma avenida...














































Avenida Grau at night 
























































Esto en una avenida paralela a la avenida Grau.




























Plaza de armas y alrededores.









































































Espero les guste y se puedan hacer una idea de como esta la ciudad ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! hace tiempo que no hacías un thread Sheng!

una pregunta.. la última foto.. qué funciona en esa casa?


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ Si,hacia mucho que no hacia uno. Bueno esa casa cruzando la pista al costado del Hotel Libertadores y la verdad no se que funciona ahi. hno:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que bien luce Piura, la ciudad del eterno verano 
Esa avenida ancha donde hay muchos negocios es la Sanchez Cerro, no?


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Que bien luce Piura, la ciudad del eterno verano
> *Esa avenida ancha donde hay muchos negocios es la Sanchez Cerro, no?*
> 
> Disculpame, hubo un error y ya me lo hicieron notar, aquella avenida ancha es la Av. Grau. Saludos.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

se ve que Piura esta linda.....y las tiendas electras se ven mejores que las que hay en Chiclayo...!!! la verdad que Piura tambien avanza...!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas tomas de la ciudad, em gusta el contraste de la catedral con el edificio del BCP, aunque en realidad, hubiera preferido que no hubiera ningún edificio allí.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lindas tomas de Piura .


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

(Hasta el momento) Gracias Manuel, El bajopontino. Jassan03 (la verdad no me gusta mucho esa tienda, pero no hay tantos avances en Piura), CessTenn, y Naths12, por postear.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindas fotos de Piura!, gracias por postearlas! IDKKLABE..


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Impresionante, está muy bonita la ciudad.
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy interesante el tour fotográfico con tomas que no habia visto antes en threads anteriores...

Saludos cordiales...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonito Piura.. extraño estar por ahí... la iglesia con la iluminación está bonita y algo bueno es que los edificios más altos de la ciudad se ven relativamente ordenados con una buena ubicación. Buenas fotos!!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

se ve muy ordenada la ciudad mas verde del norte peruano..
ya no hay tony's??...( era el point de piura a mediados de los 90's)..pero sigue el dominos..q gusto me da volver a ver esta ciudad, despues de varios años.. atravez d tus fotos idk'klabe


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos  muy lindas


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jejeje buenas fotos mejor aca q tenga un espacio solo en vez de en proyectos...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bien se ve Piura, di?


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> Que bien se ve Piura, di?


Si Churre!!!


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh!, la ciudad luce muy bien cuidada, muy bonita la verdad, me encanta que las pistas estem bien mantenidas y pintaditas.


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Yo solo me pregunto: teniendo una ciudad tan bonita porque no la fotografian mas.


----------

